

Live flight tracking site shows crash of circling plane - ORioN63
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N48DL

======
cd34
As a reference, the news article that explains this:

[http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/04/report-unconscious-
pilo...](http://www.wjla.com/articles/2012/04/report-unconscious-pilot-on-
plane-over-gulf-of-mexico-75086.html)

